# Ritchey WCS Apex 50mm Carbon Tubulars



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone here use these wheels? Is there any good reason why I should NOT buy them? I know that hand built wheels would be better and I am considering some of those, as well. However, I am looking at a used set for a pretty good price that is much lower than I can get anything new. 

I will be using the wheels for racing only. Although they are factory built wheels, what I like about them (besides the price) is that they use standard spokes (Sapim CX-Ray) and nipples (14 ga.). The bearings also seem to be off-the-shelf, metric, sealed, radial ball bearings. Does anyone have any feedback for me on these? Thanks!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I've had several pairs of Ritchey wheels over the years. So far, so good.

I'm currently riding Pro Aeros and WCS Zetas

I'd go for it!

M


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

TimV said:


> Does anyone here use these wheels? Is there any good reason why I should NOT buy them? I know that hand built wheels would be better and I am considering some of those, as well. However, I am looking at a used set for a pretty good price that is much lower than I can get anything new.
> 
> I will be using the wheels for racing only. Although they are factory built wheels, what I like about them (besides the price) is that they use standard spokes (Sapim CX-Ray) and nipples (14 ga.). The bearings also seem to be off-the-shelf, metric, sealed, radial ball bearings. Does anyone have any feedback for me on these? Thanks!


These Apex carbon tubular wheelsets are the best kept secret in cycling. For one thing, you can find good bargains on these: like around $1000-1100 a set, e.g., Wiggle Cycles, plus free freight. Why bother with Boyd wheelsets which are the rage right now (they make an economical 50 mm carbon tubular), when Ritchey is a pretty big name company right up there with Mavic and Zipp, and there is no rider weight limit.

Another thing is they look gorgeous! They are probably the last of the true 3K carbon fiber wheelsets (top layer) still available. I snagged the discontinued 38 mm version for $899 from Competitive Cyclist. I mainly bought it for my World Champ Colnago C50 build, because the 3K weave and the multicolor WC bands are a PERFECT match for the frame :thumbsup:.

If you do a web search, there are favorable reviews of these Ritchey Apex carbon tubulars, including one written by Leonard Zinn. They use German-made bearings and dogleg notches in the hub. Ritchey did a bang-up job of re-engineering this wheelset from the older model WCS series, which had a bad rep.

The only con is if you are a weight weenie, as the 50 mm tubular weighs around 1450-1499 gms I believe; as there are a tad lighter wheelsets around. And also if you don't like a super glossy finish.


----------

